# Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. August 2011)

*Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Moin Leute,

ich werde mich um eine sehr genaue Problembeschreibung bemühen
Folgendes Problem liegt vor:

Habe heute meinen neuen Laptop erhalten und wollte Ubuntu draufhauen. (Win 7 Home Premium ist bereits vorinstalliert)
Ich habe das OS runtergeladen als Boot CD gebrannt und unter Win 7 installiert, weil es einfach nicht möglich ist bei meinem Laptop das BIOS aufzurufen, welchen Knopf ich auch drücke-.-
Nach dem ich das OS installiert habe, musste ich neustarten, dies habe ich getan und beim Reboot fragte er mich, welches OS ich starte wolle, als ich "Ubuntu" wählte, kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Try (hd0.0) : NTFS5: No wubildr
 Try (hd0.1) : NTFS5: No wubildr
 Try (hd0.2) : Extended: invalid or null
 Try (hd0.3) : invalid or null
 Try (fd0)    : invalid or null
Error: cannot find GRLDR in all devices. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart..."

Ich dachte, es könne an der Boot CD liegen und habe folgendes probiert:
Download | Ubuntu

Aber auch danach kam die oben aufgeführte Fehlermeldung.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Sollten noch Fragen und Unklarheiten bestehen, fragt mich einfach

greetz!


----------



## Eftilon (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Hallo Dante, hast du wärend der installation neue partition für linux erstellt, oder hast du einfach drauf installiert ? Wie ich es kenne muss ein teil der festplatte freigegeben werden damit sich linux auf der installieren kann. Wenn du die gleiche partition wie Win7 genommen hast hat das linux entsprechende probleme mit NTFS5 umzugehen. 



eftilon


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Würde aufjedenfall nochmal im Internet oder in Handbüchern schauen wie du in dein BIOS kommst. Mit dem Installieren
unter Windows hatte ich auch mal Probleme. Kannst auch UNetbootin verwenden, dass macht dir ein Bootbaren USB Stick oder läd es dir auf die Platte und richtet den Bootmanager so ein, dass beim nächsten Start ein Eintrag "UNetbootin" gibt von dem dann die Installation gestartet werden kann.


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Das Problem dürfte auf den Windows-Installer zurückzuführen sein. Ich empfehle dir - wie Eftilon schon schrieb - für die Installation die Ubuntu-CD / -DVD zu booten (probiere mal F2-F12 sowie Entf aus, um ins BIOS zu kommen), dann sollte das System auch sauber booten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

@ Eftilon

Es sind bereits zwei partitionen vorhanden gewesen. Auf der Einen ist Win 7 auf der anderen sollte halt Linux drauf...
Muss ich dennoch eine freigeben?

@blackout24

Danke, ich schaue nochmal nach


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

"Freigeben" musst du nichts. Die Partition(en) wird (werden) beim Setup formatiert (ich tippe mal auf ext4) und dann wird das System installiert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sQeep (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

NTFS5 sollte eigentlich nicht das Problem darstellen.
Sonst müsste ""Try (hd0.0) : NTFS5: No wubildr" anders lauten...irgendwas in die Richtung "can't read fs" oder so ähnlich.
Die Installation nutzt Wubi, daher wird keine eigene Linux Partition benötigt sondern unter C:\ direkt ein Ordner mit dem Linux angelegt.
Das Problem taucht allem anschein aktuell öfter auf und scheint was mit der Kernel-Version zu tun zu haben.

@TE wie firm bist du bzgl. Linux?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

@ sQeep

Mit deiner Frage meinst du, wie fit ich in Sachen Linux bin?
Ungefähr so fit, wie ein völlig untrainierter, der den Ironman bestehen will


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> @ sQeep
> 
> Mit deiner Frage meinst du, wie fit ich in Sachen Linux bin?
> Ungefähr so fit, wie ein völlig untrainierter, der den Ironman bestehen will


 
Reicht für Ubuntu allemal aus dank Softwarecenter.

Meist kommst du ins Bios mit Esc, Entf, F10 oder F12. Direkt nach dem Start einfach wie ein bekloppter andauernd drücken.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Hehe, hoffentlich ist die Installation das Schwerste...jetzt weiß ich, was der Prof. meinte, als er sagte, die Installtion sei nicht so einfach, lassen sie sich am besten helfen....pfff, kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dachte ich mir, hmm nichts wars


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Ubuntu zu installieren ist alles andere als schwierig oder kompliziert - da ist das Aufsetzen von WindowsXP deutlich schwieriger. Ich würde nur auf diesen Wubi-Kram verzichten, weil das gerne mal Probleme bereitet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sQeep (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Ja genau das wollte ich wissen 
Kannst du beim Erscheinen der Fehlermeldung noch eine Eingabe machen? Am Beginn der Zeile müsste dann "sh:grub>" stehen

@Edit: Jimini, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, weil ich noch nie über Windows installiert habe, aber lässt sich der Wubi-Kram einfach übergehen`?

@TE: mal ins Handbuch geschaut ob da was von Wegen Boot-Menü steht? Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass das absolut gar nicht geht.


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*



sQeep schrieb:


> @Edit: Jimini, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, weil ich noch nie über Windows installiert habe, aber lässt sich der Wubi-Kram einfach übergehen`?


 
Dazu muss man meines Wissens vom Installationsmedium booten. Ich bin mir aber nicht absolut sicher, ob es nicht noch einen weiteren Weg gibt, da ich Betriebssysteme generell so installiere, dass ich zunächst vom Installationsmedium boote.

MfG Jimini


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. August 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu lässt sich zwar installieren, aber nicht ausführen*

Ich schaue mal eben nach, sitze gerade im Garten, kann also etwas dauern
Was genau soll ich denn für eine Eingabe machen? Mehr als das, was ich im Startpost hatte, steht dort leider nicht-.-

edit:
Ich kann nichts eingeben, der Cursor blinkt und mehr als rebooten über strg alt entf ist nicht mögloch

Ist Jimini die Grille aus Pinocchio?


Sooo Leute, es geht...man hat wirklich nur eine Sekunde Zeit das BIOS aufzurufen, deswegen hatte ich den Eindruck als würde kein Knopf funzen^^
Habe Ubuntu dann problemlos von der CD gebootet und installiert...alles bestens also, vielen Dank und schönen Tag noch


----------

